# I have had Nimir almost a year...the difference a year makes!



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep...I have Nimir almost a year (in september). I think he has had an amazing recovery from when I first got him. I thought it would be fun to post some pics of from when I very first got him...and some from today! If you are interested in viewing his full one year photo journal visit his rinky dink website ( Amirage Nimir-Brindle Arabian - Home ). Not a great site...but the best I could put together in a couple hours...lol. 

Yes...I know...he still has quite a ways to go before he is really looking good...especially in the muscle department...but I think he is on a great track so far


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow I love his coloring! He looks great!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

He looks great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

::secretly wants him:: Wish I could afford him! He's stunning. And he looks like he's my favorite size. Trade me for a cute little filly? lol (Just kidding)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you looking for a conformation critique? That is the section you posted in but the body of your post does not sound like that is what you are looking for.

He has put on some weight. It will not fix his very upright shoulder and his weak looking back end though. His coloring is cool, will he keep it or is he greying out?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Are you looking for a conformation critique? That is the section you posted in but the body of your post does not sound like that is what you are looking for.
> 
> He has put on some weight. It will not fix his very upright shoulder and his weak looking back end though. His coloring is cool, will he keep it or is he greying out?


 
Oops....Actually I meant to post this in the Pictures section. Guess I wasn't paying attention..haha. I PM'd a MOD to see if they can move it  His shoulder does seem upright though....I looked for pics of his sire and it seemed pretty similar to his and since his sire did so many amazing things in the Arabian world I am guessing it can't be all that bad....Maybe what they breed for the SE world?

He doesn't seem to be greying out at all...in fact as time goes on it seems like his stripes are all getting darker...almost close to black now. When I got him they were all light beige. It is very fun and interesting watching his coat in each season. I am reasonably sure that if he hasn't started significant greying by 4 1/2 that he probably won't anytime soon. I could be completely wrong on this though


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! Ill have to check out his site you posted....but your right! A year sure does make a big difference! He looks great!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Good job; he looks much better!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ah I want him!:lol: I love his coloring


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Wow!! Ill have to check out his site you posted....but your right! A year sure does make a big difference! He looks great!





Northern said:


> Good job; he looks much better!





Domino13011 said:


> Ah I want him!:lol: I love his coloring


 
thank-you all  I am glad I am not the only one seeing the difference...lol. I see him everday though plus I am a bit biased so....good to hear honest opinions! As soon as my ankle finishes healing Nimir and I are going into serious work mode...tons of trail rides and gaining muscle on his part hopefully!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I love his head =)


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i love this horse! birdled is my favorite dog colour **** nice to see it on a horse to  now if only i could get one of each....

a year does make a HUGE diffrence. can't wait to see him progress from here.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

also what happend to your ankle? i think i may have read it somewhere but i dont quite remember


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

He's Beautiful!


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

He is and amazing colour! I think he needs some more top line and his neck needs to muscle up more but i'm sure in time that will come.


----------

